# Somerset Dam - Saturday Morning (24 March)



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Am keen to hit Somerset this Saturday morning. Anyone interested in joining?

Would put in at Kirkleagh once the gate is open at 7am.

Cheers,

Gigantor


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Have postponed the trip to Somerset tomorrow. Will be hitting Kedron Brook in stead at 8am with mate.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

